# It's Time For The Eagles To Fire Andy Reid



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

And who would his ideal successor be?

Find out here:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/932088-eagles-must-fire-andy-reid-hire-bill-cowher-to-fly-right


----------



## amedeers (Apr 23, 2007)

Agreed......:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Their GM should be fired too for that Michael Vick contract!


----------

